How do i make 1M friends who always respond to my messages within 1 min - user-on1
======
owebmaster
Become a country-changing leader. Brazilian ex-president Lula has 100 milion
friends (and other 100 milion enemies). Both sides would answer him in 1
minute.

------
tdb7893
If you a few hundred trillion friends and at least a million will respond in
the first minute. Either that or you need to make friends with a million
robots

------
sky_projektor
A web based fire alert system can help. The system becomes responsive by
broadcasting a Help message to the million friends if one of them raises an
alarm.

------
sova
Offer them only what will benefit them in the short and long term, be they
words thoughts or deeds, and eventually people will lovingly rely on your
language, words, and presence because you have been thinking so much of how to
be of aid to them.

------
c8g
build 1M bot and host them on aws. now, you have 1M bot friends. simple.

------
somethingsimple
Sounds like you were asked a ridiculous interview question.

------
NonEUCitizen
You won't make 1M friends, but for any given much lower N number of friends,
to get them to respond within 1 min, increase the signal-to-noise ratio of
your messages, and message them infrequently.

Better yet, ask yourself: why do I need (or feel the need for) people to
respond to my messages within 1 min? What is wrong with my outlook and time
management?

------
pesfandiar
Since friendship is a mutual relationship and you also need to consider them
friends, how are you going to go above your Dunbar's number? (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar%27s_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunbar%27s_number))

Also, I think given how little quality time you can give to each friend, you
need to have very convincing qualities that may not be achieved by technology
alone (if you're thinking about automation of relationship management).

------
ng-user
Why 1M and not 1B? Why 1 minute and not 10 seconds?

Both sets of values seem unobtainable to the average "random Joe".

Perhaps you can divulge why you require such arbitrary values?

------
codesternews
Hire 1M Friends.

------
achairapart
Build an army.

------
mesozoic
Contact 1 million people and tell them you will transfer $1000 to them as long
as they respond within one minute. Do a test. Probably 10% will respond so pay
them the $100 billion. Repeat the exercise until you find 1 million reliable
people probably after 10 tries or so. This will only cost you about $1
trillion.

~~~
ReverseCold
$100 or even $50 or mabye even $10 might work too if you need to save on cost

------
rl3
This is probably one of the weirdest questions I've seen on HN, but I'll bite
anyways:

Without spoiling the plot of a certain film, you'd want to be an AI or
augmented human capable of maintaining one million relationships
simultaneously. Simple.

~~~
marblar
The response time requirement is even easier if the friends are also AI.

Tom from Myspace probably has a shot.

------
sharemywin
you would need to be really famous.

~~~
user-on1
hi @sharemywin, that's a good point. and i really mean friends and not fans.

~~~
ohquu
Maybe the more fundamental question is “how do I make one million friends,” in
which case the answer is “you can’t.”

